# subs wanted in cincinnati



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Obersons is looking for subs in N. KY and Cincinnati area. If you have a trucks or equipment please let me know. Chad 513-678-1597


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

where at in nky and how big are the lots??
Thanks ,Alex


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

We have over 6 million square ft of parking lots in northern ky Hebron and Florence area. All are over 100,000 sq ft and some are over 600,000 sq ft. I would be very interested in talking with you about these accounts. please call me 513-678-1597


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

im going to give you a call monday, i dont want to bother you on a friday night. if you feel like talking anytime give me a shout @513-390-0049. thanks for your time, Alex Lewis


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

bump for chad, im still waiting on the mgmt co. to let me know what im getting.


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

btt.......................


----------

